# HOT, HOT, HOT Fat Jax II report.



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL day offshore today, fishing was slow, its really still and hot, also a very bright moon last night. water was a little dirty until about the 15 mile mark, then extremely clear, very little current. Managed a few triggers, and a couple AJ's (I figure) I couldn't turn until the line popped.... Ready to go again... Oh, yeah, I shagged into a shark, that I'm glad the hook pulled. I didn't have in me for that in this heat.... Extremely fortunate and thankful. Thanks for Reel_Crazy and Rob for going, will do it again!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Love that boat.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

forgot to mention, saw several small 18-20 or so Ft Bay Boats 25 miles south today,,,, and get this, Saw a Tri-Toon on plane heading south at the 14 mile mark. He was cooking on that thing... lol


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Realtor said:


> BEAUTIFUL day offshore today, fishing was slow, its really still and hot, also a very bright moon last night. water was a little dirty until about the 15 mile mark, then extremely clear, very little current. Managed a few triggers, and a couple AJ's (I figure) I couldn't turn until the line popped.... Ready to go again... Oh, yeah, I shagged into a shark, that I'm glad the hook pulled. I didn't have in me for that in this heat.... Extremely fortunate and thankful. Thanks for Reel_Crazy and Rob for going, will do it again!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome as Joey said love that boat! How’s the a/c doing if I may ask?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful day, beautiful boat! Glad you had a nice day out there


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Can that pilot house have an A/C installed?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is awesome JIM!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

huntnflorida said:


> Can that pilot house have an A/C installed?


He installed one by the pics did a damn good job


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> He installed one by the pics did a damn good job


12v, inverter, generator?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

huntnflorida said:


> 12v, inverter, generator?


Generator I hope I’m not stealing his thread just wondering how it’s working I rigged up a portable in my boat it works great but I don’t have the area to cool he does he had pics of the installation pretty cool


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> How’s the a/c doing if I may ask?



Hahahahah, now that is funny, Jim is asking the same question!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

you guys are FUNNY!!! lol.. It works great until you unload the boat to take it to the dealer for the 2nd helm install, and not reload your boat completely. I didn't have the generator loaded when we went out yesterday. However while inside the breeze did funnel thought he cabin really well, while on place it's like a wind tunnel n there.... I will say this, AC aside, its NICE to be able to retreat from the sun. so so much better than 3-5 guys hiding under a T-Top.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Realtor said:


> you guys are FUNNY!!! lol.. It works great until you unload the boat to take it to the dealer for the 2nd helm install, and not reload your boat completely. I didn't have the generator loaded when we went out yesterday. However while inside the breeze did funnel thought he cabin really well, while on place it's like a wind tunnel n there.... I will say this, AC aside, its NICE to be able to retreat from the sun. so so much better than 3-5 guys hiding under a T-Top.


Do you have a link to the AC install?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

lot of room in the aft deck. need about 5 more anglers. lol.
jack


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> Do you have a link to the AC install?











Figured it was time....


That is a 2001 2320. I love your new boat Jim I think you are going to like it a lot.




www.pensacolafishingforum.com








jack2 said:


> lot of room in the aft deck. need about 5 more anglers. lol.
> jack



lol you're assuming I have 5 friends.....


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Jim... 
It is hard to describe how nice it is to sit in the cabin when underway .. the heat index out there had to be 125+ as there was not a breath of air to be had.. 
Even then the inside of the cabin was ok.. and once underway i got the best blowjob ever .. it just funnels the air thru and forces it out the door .. awesome...

Anyways we managed several under-size triggers multiple cutoffs along with some unstoppable bites .. even managed to snatch a hardtail from the jaws of a barracuda jim jigged up for bait .. only to have flop off the hook .... 

all in all a nice trip even for this old man .. 

rich


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.... I enjoy your reports


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

reel_crazy said:


> Thanks Jim...
> It is hard to describe how nice it is to sit in the cabin when underway .. the heat index out there had to be 125+ as there was not a breath of air to be had..
> Even then the inside of the cabin was ok.. and once underway i got the best blowjob ever .. it just funnels the air thru and forces it out the door .. awesome...
> 
> ...



lol anytime there's blowjob 's on the Fat Jax is a good day... lol


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Caught you post on FB. It was really nice out there- made me envious that I had to work! LOL


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Caught you post on FB. It was really nice out there- made me envious that I had to work! LOL


FB? What the the hell Mr Jim LOL


----------

